# Laptop freezes upon Internet connection



## funkykev100 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for reading my question.

Problem:
Laptop works normal. But...
As soon as it connected to Internet and when the systray icon starts to blink, the laptop freezes completely. Nothing would respond.
Had to shut down by pressing power button.

This applies to both wireless and land line connection.

System: Sony Vaio SZ-260p; Windows XP, SP3.

Have done:
1. AVG free virus scan with virus defination as of Nov,2nd.
2. Spy Bot S&D.
3. System restore to Nov, 1st.
4. Scan disk (just for the heck of it)

* Meanwhile, my PS3 could connect to Internet.

Have gone through Google but have not found solution.
Please please help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like corruption of the network statck. I'd try a few things.

First, do a stack reset.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



If that doesn't change it, download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and do a full scan. Fix anything it finds. After the scan, do the previous stack reset again.


If it still fails, next step is to do an SFC run.

*S*tart, *R*un, *SFC /SCANNOW*


----------



## funkykev100 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you mr johnwill!

Before I tested it out, I forgot to mention what i did the day before.

I opened up a few extra ports on the router in order to make my Live Messenger 2009 to be able to connect.

I opened up ports as suggested in :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/960820

Then last night, I disconnected the Internet and connect only to the router and deleted those extra port setups. 

Then re connected the Internet cable and so far it seems to be working.

And I will try your method later today. thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you saying that opening a few ports caused a total lockup? I'd sure love to know what that's all about!

I'd do the first two things I mentioned, only do the SFC /SCANNOW if you have a problem that nothing else solves.


----------



## funkykev100 (Oct 12, 2009)

thank johnwill.

The problem never occured after I did my own repair.
I also did what you suggested to ensure the problem never to occur again.
looks good so far, no more freezing.

thanks for your assistance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## squiz81 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have recently had this trouble to. A Dell work laptop - high end one at that - and as soon as I come home and try to connect it to the wireless or corded network it freezes. 
The solution I found was to disable the Bonjour service associated with ITunes. Many hours of dissabling individual services disabling and updating drivers were spent trying to find the problem. I did this and the problem has dissapeared. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the feedback, this is an ancient Thread and need to be Closed.


squiz81 said:


> I have recently had this trouble to. A Dell work laptop - high end one at that - and as soon as I come home and try to connect it to the wireless or corded network it freezes.
> The solution I found was to disable the Bonjour service associated with ITunes. Many hours of dissabling individual services disabling and updating drivers were spent trying to find the problem. I did this and the problem has dissapeared.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------

